# Lower unit leaking oil??



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok so here's the story....I recently purchased a 1996 2-Stroke Johnson 25. So far it has been running great but a couple of days ago I noticed it wasn't "peeing" on the earmuffs. Instead, it was dripping water ever so often, and smoking from the pee tube as well. 

Before making the decision to rebuild to waterpump, I decided to give it another try. I ran it for about 2 minutes...no water coming from the tube. Then I noticed the new earmuffs I purchased were sliding back and off of the water intake...as soon as I moved them back onto the water intake, BOOM! water spraying out of all of the appropriate places. Perfect. 

Now heres where my concerns begin...right before I realized the earmuffs were the issue...I noticed a black oil/sludge coming out in small amounts from one of the water "outputs" on the lower unit. I'll be in the Keys with the boat for a few days next week and am really hoping this is a quick fix. A few forums seem to indicate that this is probably the engine running too rich on oil. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the world of old-tech 2 stroke ownership.
Up to 40% of the fuel oil mix is blown out unburnt, at idle rpms.
This unburnt fuel/oil mixed with carbon from the burnt fuel
deposits in the mid section exhaust housing, then trickles out
after you've turned off the outboard. If you bucket flushed,
you'd end up with a visible ring around y'er lower unit
from the fuel/oil/carbon mix floating on top.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Brett. Sure got me worried. Going to change out the water pump and put new lower unit lube anyway for preventative maintenance.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

As Brett already said, very common and generally not a concern.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> As Brett already said, very common and generally not a concern.


Thanks Hammer! By the way, I have some nice photos coming your way soon of the push pole holders.


----------

